
Sunrise was the best calendar app ever and now I feel lost - coloneltcb
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/31/sunrise-was-the-best-calendar-app-ever-and-now-i-feel-lost/?ncid=rss
======
danso
This submission would have done better if its title indicated that it was a
post-mortem by the creator, who talks about how it all got started. Otherwise
I would've guessed that it was just another another-service-I-use-shuts-down
rant by a TC blogger.

